# wont start up for me!!!



## dgd_S13 (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey guys, I can't get my 91 240 coupe to start. Tryed almost everything. Engine cranks over and sounds like going to start but doesn't...new: battery, fuel pump, spark plugs and other things. Weird because sparks plugs become wet with gas. HELP! Friend says MIGHT need new CPU. How much does a used one cost? Or what might the problem be? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

dgd_S13 said:


> Hey guys, I can't get my 91 240 coupe to start. Tryed almost everything. Engine cranks over and sounds like going to start but doesn't...new: battery, fuel pump, spark plugs and other things. Weird because sparks plugs become wet with gas. HELP! Friend says MIGHT need new CPU. How much does a used one cost? Or what might the problem be? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.



ure friend is an idiot#1 and #2 go out buy a spark tester for 2$ make sure u have a good spark,u said it has gas, if that is rightcheck compression, dont go out buying car parts until ukno the prob or ure just wasteing time nmoney


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ZooYork said:


> ure friend is an idiot#1 and #2 go out buy a spark tester for 2$ make sure u have a good spark,u said it has gas, if that is rightcheck compression, dont go out buying car parts until ukno the prob or ure just wasteing time nmoney


 sounds like the timing is a bit out if it has spark

Don


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hm, if the plugs are covered in gas, i would check the timing, and if the timing checks out ok, then i would make sure its got nothing to do with the distributor. because electrical problems suck.


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

if they're covered in gas they're pretty much ruined, get yourself a new set of spark plugs, get the right gap and you should be ready to go. 

saturated plugs won't fire.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

dgd_S13 said:


> Hey guys, I can't get my 91 240 coupe to start. Tryed almost everything. Engine cranks over and sounds like going to start but doesn't...new: battery, fuel pump, spark plugs and other things. Weird because sparks plugs become wet with gas.


Sounds like an ignition problem. Remove a spark plug or get a spare one and plug an ignition wire into it; lay the plug on top of the valve cover. Have someone try starting the car; watch the plug for a spark. You can test every ignition wire for spark this way.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

blah blah blah blahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ZooYork said:


> blah blah blah blahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


stop posting just to post. contribute something.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

Dustin said:


> stop posting just to post. contribute something.



i contributed that i am a geunis! :fluffy:


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Good! We all appreciate the contribution. Now go the hell away and play with your "94 sentura LE", and quit posting just to take up room and attract attention to yourself. Nobody appreciates it and you just make yourself look like an ass. I also think that it's interesting that you are a "geunis" and #1 you can't even spell genius, and #2 you can't even spell the name of the car you drive, yet you'll come on a forum that talks about them (Not to mention you're on a 240SX board, not a Sentra board), and claim to be a genius. Go away and leave us to our cars while you go play with yours.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

:lame:


afroeman said:


> Good! We all appreciate the contribution. Now go the hell away and play with your "94 sentura LE", and quit posting just to take up room and attract attention to yourself. Nobody appreciates it and you just make yourself look like an ass. I also think that it's interesting that you are a "geunis" and #1 you can't even spell genius, and #2 you can't even spell the name of the car you drive, yet you'll come on a forum that talks about them (Not to mention you're on a 240SX board, not a Sentra board), and claim to be a genius. Go away and leave us to our cars while you go play with yours.




:lame: :kiss:


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I just might be lame. But, for some reason I really don't care. You're annoying, you're not making any friends by posting randomly for your own satisfaction and not helping the topic. Just stop, it's stupid and there is no point to it. And don't ever kiss me again ******.


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

dgd, things happen for a reason. What has been going on with your car before you had this problem? You been workin' on it or did you just go out to it one day and it wouldn't start?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OldBrit said:


> dgd, things happen for a reason. What has been going on with your car before you had this problem? You been workin' on it or did you just go out to it one day and it wouldn't start?




your right.........maybe the car doesnt like him anymore


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :waving: :banhump: :idhitit: :fluffpol: :thumbup: :kiss: :kiss: <33333333 mwah!!!!!!


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

You definitely have problems.... serious problems... I think it's funny that you would jack around on this forum just for the fun of things when I'm sure you would rather go play with your boyfriend in your sentura, if you had one. You really are gay aren't you? That's pretty sick.


----------

